# Inside of my chicken...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Was a lot of bubbles...large and medium and tiny bubbles. This bird was several years old and she had not been looking very well lately. I processed her and this is what I found - plus very little meat and pretty brittle bones. Weird!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is strange.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Wierd! Have you thought of sending this photo and your description to your vet or to a vet school for possible ID?


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow, I'd be really interested in knowing what this is too!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I did some searching and read something on "water belly" as well as the possibility of inflamed ovaries. I'm sorry I can't be much more help, I hope you find the cause.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is strange looking.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Possibly unhatched eggs...as you can still see the string they are attached too. Or tumors. My mothers guesses as she is the chicken person here. :lol:


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

They look like unlaid eggs, except that they aren't quite right, and there are WAAYY too many large ones, which means that she was forming them at the rate they should have been laid (one per day), but that something was going wrong with the process. She kept making more even though the previous ones were still there.
My guess is that she had some sort of ovarian problem or maybe an inability to metabolize calcium, but whether it was caused by disease or a tumor or a hormone imbalance or ... ??? That, I couldn't say.

The remains might indeed be of interest to a vet school, or maybe even the photo if you didn't save them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I kinda think they would have been eggs too...but they didn't form any shells. My Ldg got what little meat there was on her.


----------

